# Nailgun Safety...Make sure your emps know...



## Trimwerx (May 24, 2007)

I've had that happen when plugged in, but not unplugged... Hmmm... next time i'll unplug it and see what happens. My pro35 gets jammed a few times a month, being old and well used. If it happens, i'll be sure to email them. I just emailed bosch and dewalt complaining about their drywall guns and jigsaws. I hate how the exhaust blows crap right in the face of the user.


----------



## Cashking63 (Jan 4, 2008)

davy crockett said:


> just maybe it was a Paslode cordless and he was trying to hook the hose up,,,,,,very mysterious.:whistling I AM SORRY that was mean


True, true, But funny:laughing::clap::laughing::clap::laughing:


----------



## Torn-Again (Feb 13, 2008)

I personally like the instructions on the porter cable gun showing the "X" over the guy shooting his buddy in the top of the head.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I Don't like the rapid fire trigger....I don't know what it is, but some guys love to hold the trigger and bam,bam,bam,bam. I've seen too many nails blow through the sheathing and ricocet about, or inadvertent firings.

I've been shot with a 16 by a partner...Maybe I'm gun shy, but I'm more comfortable if placement is deliberate. Accidents happen when folks get careless.

I also have a pet peeve about how people hand tools to me. Take your finger off the trigger, don't point it at me and let me grab the handle....

Respect the tool and your partner and everyone will go home in good health.


----------



## BrianG (Sep 1, 2007)

Railman said:


> I know a guy from a competing interior trim co, that had a friend sting him with a trim gun. It was a stupid game they played. They would remove the nails, sneak up behind someone & fire gun against them, resulting in a sting! This practice finally ended when the bosses son got stung with a shot left in it. The 16 ga brad went into the guys lung, & nearly killed him. Sounds unbievable, but this is a true story!
> Joe


what the hell! I think I'd have to beat someone's


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

WNYcarpenter said:


> I've seen too many nails blow through the sheathing and ricocet about, or inadvertent firings.


 I was nailing off the sheathing on my friends prefab steel bldg. He and another guy tacked the sheets and then I came after them. There was a hardened steel diagonal strap that ran across the verticals. I was going along and all of a sudden, pow! The nail hit the strap and did a u turn and hit me right in the mouth. No blood, but definitely a wake up call.


----------

